# Weird DNS Problem with Sendmail



## tastech (Aug 3, 2010)

Running FreeBSD 7.1/Sendmail 8.14.3/Bind 9.4.2

Not sure where the problem is, but the problem is...

Sendmail, for some reason is adding .net.au on the end of any email send to the uk and only to the uk.  This error doesn't occur for any other domain.  Originally I thought that it was some PHP code I was using on a mail form but after investigation it happens to any email send to the server destined for the uk.


```
Aug  3 18:41:11 server sm-mta[64996]: o737udu3064256: to=<xxxxxxxx@teepee32.freeserve.co.uk>, ctladdr=<xxxxx@adomain.net.au> (1000/1000), 
delay=00:44:24, xdelay=00:00:07, mailer=esmtp, pri=212598, relay=teepee32.freeserve.co.uk.net.au., dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Name server: 
teepee32.freeserve.co.uk.net.au.: host name lookup failure
```

anyone have any ideas to solve this?

Cheers
Tastech


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

Check your sendmail configuration, it's probably done there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

Check on the command-line (as root):

`# sendmail -bv [email]xxxxxxxx@teepee32.freeserve.co.uk[/email]`

If that gives the same faulty result, check your Sendmail config files in /etc/mail for config errors, unterminated lines, key/value pairs missing a RHS (value), things like that).


----------



## tastech (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay Thanks for the replies.  I'll have a look.


----------



## tastech (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone know of a quick way to scan for syntax errors?

Does Sendmail have a command line option for checking config files for syntax?

I'm going a bit cross-eyed looking at mc's.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2010)

sendmail(8), especially the -b* flags, can show you how addresses are (dis)assembled and canonicalized. There should be a fair amount of examples available through Google searches.


----------

